# Router/Modem Restart



## res0nzy7 (May 30, 2007)

I have a NetGear RangeMax WPN824 router that randomly restarts. Also have Webstar modem from my cable company 
with Roadrunner internet service. 

I do not understand why the router will restart randomly. I even went out and bought a new Linksys router that did the same thing. Contacted Roadrunner and they state everything fine on their end.

Also the network seems to run very slow on my computer not connected to the modem/router.

Any suggestions on what could be the cause?


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

There are a couple of things I would recommend.

1. Disconnect your router from your modem and plug in your computer directly to your modem. Go to this site SpeakEasy. Also, go to your ISP (Comcast, Brighthouse, fill in internet provider here, etc.) and see what you are being charged for. There are two numbers a download rate (usually in MBps) and an upload rate (again in MBps). MBps = MegaBytes per second.

Do two or three tests from VARIOUS locations (far away from you, close, something in the middle) and get and average of your upload and download speeds. 

See if those match up with what your ISP says they should be.

Okay, now for the router problems. Are you running WinXP? I would guess that you are. Make sure that all the recent patches have been applied (do a windows update) and more importantly see if your router has any new firmware.

Go to the router's site and click a link called 'Downloads'. This will usually lead you to firmware upgrades. If you've never done anything like this before, print off the directions and follow them exactly. Skipping steps or resetting your router in the middle of a firmware upgrade can and may BRICK your router, rendering it useless.

Good luck, please post back or IM me and let me know if these suggestions were helpful!

~Ricer333


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If two different routers spontaneously restart, I'd be looking at power issues.


----------



## res0nzy7 (May 30, 2007)

Thank you Ricer333. The Mbps is 7, which it should be. We did the upgrades and so far eveything is working good.


----------

